# Tar Heel



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Running order for reference in future posts with running numbers only.

Open All-Age - Friday - 89 Entries Judges: Gary Zellner & Christopher L Parkinson
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Dominators Magic's Jack in the Box Suzanne Nutt MD Joel Porter/Stacey West 
2 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
3 Fisher Ridge Murphy's Black Valerie Tolbert Bruce Koonce 
4 FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan Pleasant 
5 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Al Arthur 
6 McRae Harry Hicklin Cara Mock 
7 Dead River Decoy Lydia Langston David Mosher 
8 Bronte Creeks Loving Jazz MH Anne-Marie MacDonald John Clarke 
9 FC AFC Coppertop's Whistlin Taps Marshall & Katherine Simonds Al Arthur 
10 She Bee Stingin' John Marshall Alan Pleasant 
11 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
12 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr 
13 FC Westshore Gunner Jerald Kamphuis Al Arthur 
14 Call Me June's Pretty Penny Denise Hays Colin McNicol 
15 Pleasant River Whitewing John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant 
16 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
17 Landover's Who's Your Daddy Erin & Chris Faaborg Al Arthur 
18 CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit Marion Stroud & Clint Swingle David Mosher 
19 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
20 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Alan Pleasant 
21 Jaybar's Tupperware Dr. Susan Kennedy, MD Bruce Koonce 
22 Longleaf Candlewoody Marshall Dunaway and Lyle Norwood Al Arthur 
23 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 
24 GRHRCH UH Reesee's High Rankin Beverly and David Garcia Stacey West 
25 FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan Pleasant 
26 FC/AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy Kay & Clint Joyner Al Arthur 
27 CK's Nero Marion Stroud-Swingle David Mosher 
28 Real Tight Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
29 Montgomery's Front 'N Center MH Jerry Landreth John Clarke/Jerry Landreth 
30 REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. jeff lyons Al Arthur 
31 Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo Rick & Joan Mock Alan Pleasant 
32 Kingsway James Midnite Gold John Austin Jeff Stoneman 
33 FC/AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie Nick Elam C Nick Elam Jr 
34 FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom W.G. & R. Burke Earley Al Arthur 
35 Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit Allen Voshell and Jeff Telander Jeff Telander 
36 FC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant 
37 CK's Wild Eye Country Boy Marion Stroud-Swingle David Mosher 
38 Miss Congeniality 2nd Grayson Kelley Al Arthur 
39 Leatherwood's Make Me Famous Linwood O'Briant Linwood O'Briant/Bruce Koonce 
40 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
41 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Alan Pleasant 
42 FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow Bob Willow 
43 FC AFC Sandhills Game Over Clay Jones Al Arthur 
44 CFC Diamond Brook's VL Earl MH Rodney Mack Colin McNicol 
45 GRHRCH Quik's March Hurricane Charlie Nichols Stacey West 
46 Silvertips's I Hope So Jerry Wilks Alan Pleasant 
47 FC AFC Jamestown's Perfect Ten David Maronge Al Arthur 
48 CK's Blue Velvet Marion Stroud-Swingle David Mosher 
49 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
50 Bronte Creek's Winter Trip MH Heidi Schwerdtfeger John Clarke 
51 Hardscrabble Hot Cross Buns Andrea Clark Al Arthur 
52 A Shadow of Abe Nancy Campbell Alan Pleasant 
53 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
54 Brink's Virginia Lady steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
55 Coppertop's Raven Brave Marshall & Katherine Simonds Al Arthur 
56 Wingover's Pedro 11 Richard & Dolores Smith David Mosher 
57 Delpond's Pink Champagne Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant 
58 Just Add Water II John Thomas, Jr Bruce Koonce 
59 FC AFC Implied Consent Gary Unger Elizabeth Unger 
60 Sandhill's Two Buck Chuck Brevard Arndt Al Arthur 
61 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke Jeffrey Stoneman Jeff Stoneman 
62 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Alan Pleasant 
63 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin Sam Franklin 
64 FC AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau Jerald Kamphuis Al Arthur 
65 FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
66 FC CK's Madam Goldie Marion Stroud & Clint Swingle David Mosher 
67 FC Dashwoods Second Chance Don Eiler Alan Pleasant 
68 Wine Glass Lucky Strike Marshall and Katherine Simonds Al Arthur 
69 Coldfronts Power Ball Player Barefoot Stacey West 
70 2007 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie Ken Neil Ken Neil 
71 Bronte Creeks Max George Marthinuss John Clarke 
72 Esprit Made In The Shade James & Geraldine Hoddy Al Arthur 
73 Premiers RSK Powerstroke Marion Stroud Alan Pleasant 
74 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas, Jr. Bruce Koonce 
75 CAFC RDC's Jazztime Trips Ink Spot Ron Adlington Colin McNicol 
76 Miss Teal Richard Ronalter David Mosher 
77 FC The Tide Ride Randy Whittaker Al Arthur 
78 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall Alan Pleasant 
79 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
80 Firemark's Going Back to Cali Jeff Bandel Jeff Bandel 
81 FC Low Country Drake Corinne Thompson Al Arthur 
82 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger 
83 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac Ronald Stainback, Jr Alan Pleasant 
84 Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow Bob Willow 
85 The Mark-It Maker Mary Jarvis & Hardy Duerson Al Arthur 
86 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue Marion Boulton Stroud David Mosher 
87 CastleRun's The Winner is Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 
88 FC Pleasant River Kate John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant 
89 RSK's Working for a Living Marshall and Katherine Simonds Al Arthur


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 50 Entries Judges: Thomas W Hawley & Jerry Landreth
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Firemark's Going Back to Cali Jeff Bandel Jeff Bandel 
2 FC_AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
3 AFC Tanks But No Tanks Barton Clark Barton Clark 
4 FC AFC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies Mark Menzies 
5 Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit Allen Voshell and Jeff Telander Jeff Telander 
6 Comanche's Agent Daniel and Marsha Joyner Dan Joyner 
7 Good Idea's Holy Cow Ken Neil Ken Neil 
8 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man Elizabeth Madden Betsy Madden 
9 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 
10 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
11 Maggie MacGonagall Les Levering Les Levering 
12 Camelot's Black Jed MH William Sligh William Sligh 
13 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall Anne Marshall 
14 Cpoint Take It To The Limit Jerald Wilks Jerald A. Wilks 
15 YDK's Little Bit 'A Dixie MH *** Jim Grady Jim Grady 
16 Just Add Water ll John Thomas John Thomas 
17 Brink's Chocolate Candy steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
18 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger 
19 FC_AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
20 FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow Bob Willow 
21 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
22 Peregrine.Brzhil.Shadow.Com Dick and Carolyn Cook Dick Cook 
23 FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
24 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
25 Chase's Blues and Going Broke Mark Chase Mark Chase 
26 Delpond's Pink Champagne Mark Menzies Mark Menzies 
27 FC - AFC Rubie Begonia Barton Clark Barton Clark 
28 Carolina Black Jasmine swinton anderson Swinton Anderson 
29 FC AFC Implied Consent Gary Unger Elizabeth Unger 
30 Pleasant River Whitewing John & Anne Marshall Anne Marshall 
31 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr 
32 FC/AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie Nick Elam C Nick Elam Jr 
33 Gunzup's Giddyup John Thomas John Thomas 
34 Brink's Barracuda Bingo steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
35 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
36 Carolina's Moon Shadow Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
37 Miss Congeniality grayson kelley Grayson Kelley 
38 FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom Burke Earley Burke Earley 
39 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Breck Campbell 
40 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin Sam Franklin 
41 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
42 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
43 Isabella Izzy Terry Bothwell Terry L. Bothwell 
44 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
45 Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow Bob Willow 
46 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Anne Marshall 
47 FC AFC Jamestown's Perfect Ten David Maronge Benji Griffen 
48 THE MARK-IT MAKER Mary Jarvis Duerson Mary Jarvis Duerson 
49 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas John Thomas 
50 Brink's Virginia Lady steve ferguson Steve Ferguson


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Qualifying - Saturday - 33 Entries Judges: Jeff Poncelet & Dan Lowman
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Camelot's Black Jed MH William Sligh William Sligh/Richard McDonald 
2 Ruger Reloaded Susan Kennedy, MD Bruce Koonce 
3 Riveroak Turn Me Loose Norman Elder Colin McNicol 
4 Dominators Magic's Jack in the Box Suzanne Nutt MD Joel Porter/Stacey West 
5 Smoking Scout SH George Marthinuss John Clarke/George Marthinuss 
6 HRCH Gorham's Lowground Daisygirl MH Jay Hinton Jay Hinton 
7 Riveroak Vapour Trail Norman Elder Colin McNicol 
8 Habwoods Do It My Way Jo Janis Bertelsen Jeff Stoneman 
9 Montgomery's Solo N Surprize Carolyn McCreesh Brian McCreesh 
10 HRCH Money's Wall Street Madness MH Roger Huse Cara Mock 
11 Win-Toba's Talisman MH Collette O'Reily Colin McNicol 
12 Hunt With Diesel MH William Lenz John Clarke/George Marthinuss 
13 Tidewater's Action Jackson MH Jerald Wilks Jerald A. Wilks 
14 Glenelm's Hurry Hard Sherrill Elm Colin McNicol 
15 Oak Hill Blue Monday Amy Dahl John Dahl 
16 Coppertop Man In Charge Ron Marsh Alan Pleasant 
17 E-Z's Against The Wind JH Jerry Landreth John Clarke/Jerry Landreth 
18 Beefbark's Chewed Shoe Roger Wilkins Colin McNicol 
19 Goose Creek's Fetch'em up Canton MH Linwood O'Briant Linwood O'Briant/Bruce Koonce 
20 Sugar Hollow's Cisco Kid J. Russell Parker Jeff Stoneman 
21 Hickory Sticks Eclipse Clyde Harris Stacey West 
22 Riveroak Big Time Spender Blair Down Colin McNicol 
23 Dakota Country Majik MH Bill Corbett Bill Corbett 
24 Wildfowler"s Mask Of Dallas William Lenz John Clarke/George Marthinuss 
25 Splash and Hurricane's Hunter SH Malcolm Haith Colin McNicol 
26 Just A Little Bit OF JAZZ Steve Bireley Steve Bireley/Dave Opseth 
27 Oldland's Handyman SH Christy Taucher Cara Mock 
28 Chase's Blues and Going Broke Mark Chase Mark Chase 
29 Glenelm's Delta Bound Ron MacKenzie Colin McNicol 
30 CastleRun's Material Girl Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 
31 SHR Jake Waylon Arnold Nathan Arnold John Clarke/Nathan Arnold 
32 Woodland's Fan The Fire MH Robert Denver John Dahl 
33 Glenelm's Glowing Ember Carey Petersen Colin McNicol/Carey Petersen 

Derby - Friday - 14 Entries Judges: Swinton Anderson & Alvin Hatcher
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Peakebrook' s Chosen One James Dean Al Arthur 
2 Seaside's Get The Party Started Mike Ballezzi Mike Ballezzi 
3 Bolduc's Hero's Never Forgotten JH CGC Justin Bolduc Justin Bolduc 
4 Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It Madelyn Yelton Al Arthur 
5 Deltamarsh Dixie Chick Ross Peden Colin McNicol 
6 Old Meadow's Exceeding Safe Speed SH Deborah Thomas Deborah Thomas 
7 Candlewood's Ole Lexi Lou Nathan Arnold Nathan Arnold/John Clarke 
8 Sandhill's High Roller Hugh Arthur Al Arthur 
9 D&T's Ace High Full House JH Doug Moore Doug Moore 
10 Ponce's Retrieveus Maximus Jeff Poncelet Jeff Poncelet 
11 Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee David and Elizabeth Wilson Al Arthur 
12 Canvasback's Black and Blue JH Greg McCarley Cara Mock 
13 Sara's Blue Streak L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 
14 Good Idea's Dream On Ken Neil Ken Neil


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news yet???


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st- #2 Pink/Mike Balezzi
2nd- #1 Neo/Jaaon Baker
3rd -#11 Yankee/ Jason Baker
4th -#13 Blue / Bill Goldstein

RJ -#8
Jams- 5, 14

Congrats to All!!

Open was still running when I left at 6pm, my guess 20 something dogs to run to finish the 1st series.
________
G-Series Vans


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good derby for the Arthurs 1 - 4


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Good Going...... Jason "Big Dog" Baker !!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Good derby for the Arthurs 1 - 4


and RJ too!

Looks like it is going to be a wet day today...forecasters predict as much as 2" today.


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow! Look at all those Glenelm pups in Q. Have to borrow one of Judith's pom poms and yell go Glenelm!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks for the landblind
3,5,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30
33,34,37,38,40,43,44,45,48,49,50,51,53,54,56,58,61
62,66,67,70,76,77,78,82,83,84,85,87,88,89

48 total
________
FORD FALCON (NORTH AMERICA) SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,15,16,18,21,23,26,27,28,29,
30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50

36 Total
________
Ford Panther Platform Specifications


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

scribdog said:


> Wow! Look at all those Glenelm pups in Q. Have to borrow one of Judith's pom poms and yell go Glenelm!


...very nice, indeed!! 
#14...Glenelm's Hurry Hard 

#29...Glenelm's Delta Bound 

#33...Glenelm's Glowing Ember

Best of luck to Sherrill Elm and all the owners of her pups! 

Cheers  

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,7,8,9,10,18,21,23,26,27,30,31,32,34,39,41,42,43,44,48,50

21 Total
________
Discovery


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

Brenda what's happening in the Open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open didn't finish the waterblind today they have about 10 left to run. They ran a landblind then you ran the waterblind.....no partial callbacks as far as I know.
________
Vapor genie review


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

18,20,21,22,25,30,34,38,45,49,66,67,70,82,83

15 total
________
Druze Advice


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
7,9,18,21,27,32,34,43,50

9 total
________
ULTIMATE FIGHTER


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual. Callbacks to the last series

6,8,10,12,14,16,20,21,28,33

10 total
________
Daihatsu Hijet Specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#8 Jo/ Jeff Stoneman
2nd-#16 Boss/Alan Pleasant
3rd-#12 Diesel/John Clark or George Marthinus
4th-#21 Clipper/ Stacey West
RJ -#14 Sweep/ Colin McNicol
Jams- 6,11,20,28,33

Open results

1st-#83 Lil Mac/ Alan Pleasant
2nd-#38 Connie/ Jason Baker
3rd-#22 Woody /Jason Baker
4th-#49 Roz/ Mac Dubose
RJ-#67 Charlie/Alan Pleasant

Jams- 25,18,20,34,66,70,82

Amatuer Results

1st-#18 Rough/Gary Unger
2nd-#21 Dyna/ Mac Dubose
3rd-#43 Izzy/Terry Bothwell
4th-#32 Hanna/Nick Elam
Sorry don't have the RJ......no Jams awarded

Congrats to All.............especially Alan Pleasant for qualifying Lil Mac for the Open Nat'l and Gary Unger for qualifying for the Amateur Nat'l !!
________
Jaguar r2


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations to the 'Glenelmers'. #14 and 33.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> ,82
> 
> Amatuer Results
> 
> ...


Congrats, Gary! We were just talking about that win! I said you're home club might bning you luck!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations, Rough!! from Emma and "the kids". See you in Vermont!!


----------

